# bye and thankyou



## annalw23 (May 10, 2010)

well ladies i have only been on this thread and site for a little while. i was so excited at the thought of ivf and havin another baby, but things change x dh has suddenly decided that he is done with babys and feels he is not able to persue ivf , i of course am herat broken as iv only just made app for starting egg share and now it is all over with out starting x i think i may still donate some eggs in the future as i think its terrible for a woman to be denied the right to be a mummy at least once. on a positive i have 3 perfect children to watch grow up  i just wanted to thank you all for the support i have recieved and for all the info i gathered from you posts, u are all an inspiration and i hope u all rcieve you bfp x anyway good luck to u all and remember dont ever give up hope xxxx  bye xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Awwww hun    best wishes to you and your family xx


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

So sorry to hear that, feel really bad for you. Give him time he might change his mind. maybe its just all a bit of a shock to him (the whole ivf/egg share thing) specially after having your 3 children naturally.

best wishes to you whatever happens and if he changes his mind and you decide to have ivf then you know where we are.

Luv Snow xxx


----------

